# Master/Pet RP



## MommaSnek (Nov 16, 2019)

Hello my lovelies, 
So I have really been wanting to do a Master/pet rp for a while now, it can be SFW or NSFW but it has to have a heavy story either way. I would love something fantasy/medieval themed. Im looking to play the pet, as a feral creature that can talk and such. Master can be anthro or human...or whatever you can come up with. We can RP over discord and whatever is easier for you ^^. it doesn't have to be 1 on 1 if you have an rp group that you think I would fit in well feel free to give me a shout!


----------



## ZenostheHunter (Nov 16, 2019)

I love to do fantasy and medieval


----------



## MommaSnek (Nov 16, 2019)

ZenostheHunter said:


> I love to do fantasy and medieval


Awesome! I haven't done on in a very long time but I used to play D&D a lot and I'm looking for something like that. Very adventurous and fun!


----------



## ZenostheHunter (Nov 16, 2019)

That I do as well and the D&D i don’t know but a friend plays it haha.


----------



## a screeching crow (Nov 16, 2019)

yoo this kinda interests me. i have many characters who could easily fit a master role quite well and it gives me plenty of stupid plot ideas for such a concept aaahh.

id definitely be interested if your still looking for people. sounds like a pretty fun idea to me and im pretty into story heavy stuff as long as we can work out an interesting plot. im open to either sfw or nsfw. only thing you might have to deal with is some delayed replies since I tend to get distracted by other things, I’ll usually let you know if stuff comes up through if need be. :0


----------



## Tyll'a (Nov 16, 2019)

I might be interested in a SFW version of this.  Maybe we can come up with a storyline?


----------



## Universe (Nov 16, 2019)

I’m in


----------



## MommaSnek (Nov 16, 2019)

a screeching crow said:


> yoo this kinda interests me. i have many characters who could easily fit a master role quite well and it gives me plenty of stupid plot ideas for such a concept aaahh.
> 
> id definitely be interested if your still looking for people. sounds like a pretty fun idea to me and im pretty into story heavy stuff as long as we can work out an interesting plot. im open to either sfw or nsfw. only thing you might have to deal with is some delayed replies since I tend to get distracted by other things, I’ll usually let you know if stuff comes up through if need be. :0



Yea I work a full time job and a mom so I can understand being distracted so that is perfectly fine dear. If you like you can note me on FA main site since I'm still not so sure how this part works ^^ username is the same


----------



## MommaSnek (Nov 16, 2019)

Universe said:


> I’m in


I also see you are looking for an artist as well! Search for my name on the main FA site 'MommaSnek' and maybe we can work out a story and I can do some art for you as well!


----------



## Universe (Nov 16, 2019)

MommaSnek said:


> Yea I work a full time job and a mom so I can understand being distracted so that is perfectly fine dear. If you like you can note me on FA main site since I'm still not so sure how this part works ^^ username is the same


I’m interested in being a pet


----------



## Universe (Nov 16, 2019)

MommaSnek said:


> I also see you are looking for an artist as well! Search for my name on the main FA site 'MommaSnek' and maybe we can work out a story and I can do some art for you as well!


Yay


----------



## a screeching crow (Nov 16, 2019)

MommaSnek said:


> Yea I work a full time job and a mom so I can understand being distracted so that is perfectly fine dear. If you like you can note me on FA main site since I'm still not so sure how this part works ^^ username is the same



no problem. i sent you a note on there, im hoping I did it right since I’m not too familiar with FA honestly lol.


----------



## Taurokhub (Nov 20, 2019)

This soun


MommaSnek said:


> Hello my lovelies,
> So I have really been wanting to do a Master/pet rp for a while now, it can be SFW or NSFW but it has to have a heavy story either way. I would love something fantasy/medieval themed. Im looking to play the pet, as a feral creature that can talk and such. Master can be anthro or human...or whatever you can come up with. We can RP over discord and whatever is easier for you ^^. it doesn't have to be 1 on 1 if you have an rp group that you think I would fit in well feel free to give me a shout!


this sounds really enjoyable


----------



## Tyll'a (Nov 20, 2019)

Taurokhub said:


> This soun
> 
> this sounds really enjoyable


It does!  @MommaSnek , are you still looking?  I'd be interested


----------



## Alyx-the-blue (Nov 25, 2019)

Hey are you still looking?


----------



## MommaSnek (Nov 26, 2019)

PSDuckie said:


> It does!  @MommaSnek , are you still looking?  I'd be interested


I am please note me on FA main site ^^ name is the same


----------



## MommaSnek (Nov 26, 2019)

Taurokhub said:


> This soun
> 
> this sounds really enjoyable


Please message me on FA main site as I'm hardly on here


----------



## Tyll'a (Nov 26, 2019)

MommaSnek said:


> I am please note me on FA main site ^^ name is the same


After Thanksgiving I can do that


----------



## Universe (Nov 26, 2019)

Hello


----------



## AlastairtheWolf (Jan 16, 2020)

Hmmmm. I’ve been meaning to get into D&D for a while. But I don’t really have any dice or anything like that. I have a character and I think this would be a great starter for a D&D campaign. Hopefully, there’s a group you happen to have on Discord for it.


----------

